# portupgrade about graphics/png



## femc7488 (Jun 29, 2010)

When i use portupgrade to upgrade ports, I run "portupgrade -an".


```
--->  Session started at: Tue, 29 Jun 2010 09:11:52 +0800
** Port marked as IGNORE: graphics/png:
        is forbidden: vulnerable to remote buffer overflow
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - graphics/png (marked as IGNORE)
--->  Packages processed: 0 done, 1 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
```

What is portupgrade meaning about graphics/png? why marked as IGNORE ?
sorry, I am newer of freebsd.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2010)

femc7488 said:
			
		

> When i use portupgrade to upgrade ports, I run "portupgrade -an".
> ...
> What is portupgrade meaning about graphics/png? why marked as IGNORE ?
> sorry, I am newer of freebsd.




```
** Port marked as IGNORE: graphics/png:
is forbidden: vulnerable to remote buffer overflow
```

There is a potential security problem with that version of png.  You can read about it here.

You can wait for the fixed version to be released in ports--might be soon, might take a few days--or you can override the safety with NO_IGNORE (see the ports man page).


----------

